# First attempt at adding bands



## Twissy (Apr 26, 2013)

Made this over the last few days. Thanks to Charles (dalecamino) for the tutorial which gave me the confidence to give it a go. A bit scary as the stock was only 16mm and my cap threads are 13mm. The Ebonite is the stuff from Pakistan which is not that great. The black is especially bad. Binned the first one due to pits in the surface. The second has them also and was going to fill them, but then decided it adds to the vintage look of the pen....that's my excuse anyway :tongue: see the last pic.
The bands were made from 0.7mm sheet sterling silver, formed and silver soldered.
The nib is a 14k Pelikan unit that is marked as fine, but I think writes more like a European medium. Filling mechanism is button filler.
I really must do something about the clips now because chrome really looks naff alongside the silver.
C&C's welcome.


----------



## walshjp17 (Apr 26, 2013)

Very nicely done.  Gorgeous pen.


----------



## skiprat (Apr 26, 2013)

Looks great John.
Why not send a bunch of clips to that nutty professor in Blackpool and ask him to silver plate them for you, for a fee?:biggrin:


----------



## mikespenturningz (Apr 26, 2013)

Sweet....


----------



## Twissy (Apr 26, 2013)

skiprat said:


> Looks great John.
> Why not send a bunch of clips to that nutty professor in Blackpool and ask him to silver plate them for you, for a fee?:biggrin:



That had crossed my mind!!!! I might just drop him a PM. Also thinking of making some, but probably just something else deposited in the think bank


----------



## SerenityWoodWorks (Apr 26, 2013)

Awesome Pen John!!


----------



## Robert111 (Apr 26, 2013)

Well done John! I like the design very much. I've been thinking about something similar (honest!:angel. 

I was startled to see how different the chrome looks from the silver on your pen. Doesn't look that way on mine (see the red Mb style I posted yesterday). I'd looked critically at that particular thing and satisfied myself that it wasn't an issue. Hmmm . . .


----------



## Sataro (Apr 26, 2013)

Bands look sharp on that pen!


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Apr 26, 2013)

Classy. The bit I have worked with ebonite I found that it handles being cut that thin better than most materiel.


----------



## ALexG (Apr 26, 2013)

very nice and stylish!! I love it


----------



## Haynie (Apr 26, 2013)

I like it.  The bands don't detract.


----------



## BW Design Works (Apr 26, 2013)

Awesome design and color. I like the cap final how you came back with the matching material. Outstanding works.


----------



## Texatdurango (Apr 26, 2013)

John, You made a beautiful pen there, makes me to not want to show any of mine anymore!

From the finial treatment to the section and threading to the nice spacing of the silver and overall shape of the pen  ..... NICE!


----------



## Jjartwood (Apr 26, 2013)

Very tasteful,just the right touch


----------



## Twissy (Apr 27, 2013)

Thank you guys for all the kind words!



Robert111 said:


> Well done John! I like the design very much. I've been thinking about something similar (honest!:angel.
> 
> I was startled to see how different the chrome looks from the silver on your pen. Doesn't look that way on mine (see the red Mb style I posted yesterday). I'd looked critically at that particular thing and satisfied myself that it wasn't an issue. Hmmm . . .



I had already noticed on your pens Robert that there wasn't much difference between the chrome and the silver. Do you solder your bands? I was wondering if the heat is making any difference.
Rhodium or platinum plated clips are a much closer match to the sterling silver, but I don't have anything to hand that would suffice.



Texatdurango said:


> John, You made a beautiful pen there, makes me to not want to show any of mine anymore!
> 
> From the finial treatment to the section and threading to the nice spacing of the silver and overall shape of the pen  ..... NICE!



Thank you George! I hope you do show some more pens...and soon! It was seeing pictures of yours and other members custom pens that inspired me to go down this road, as I'm sure it did others too!


----------



## Dustygoose (Apr 27, 2013)

That's a classy pen.  Very nice on the bands


----------



## jeff (Apr 28, 2013)

Looks very nice on the front page, John. Gorgeous pen! :biggrin:


----------



## skiprat (Apr 29, 2013)

Congrats on the cover shot John !!  Well deserved !!:biggrin:


----------



## BigShed (Apr 29, 2013)

Looks great on the front page. Congrats.

Very nice looking pen, well done.


----------



## Twissy (Apr 29, 2013)

WOW!!!
Thank you all, and especially thank you Jeff for thinking my pen worthy enough for the front page.
I am honoured and humbled all in one.
Best Regards
John


----------



## johncrane (Apr 29, 2013)

Congrats John! your pen looks great on front page, your bands look good too well done.


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 29, 2013)

John, you did an amazing job with this pen. It looks like YOU could have written that tutorial. AND, this is why we find it on the front page :biggrin: Well done.


----------



## Sawdust46 (Apr 30, 2013)

Beautiful pen!  I like the bands!  I would like to know more about how you worked with the silver to make the bands.  I'm also trying to think of the best method for making sterling clips since they would have to have some base metal for strength.  Would appreciate ant info you would like to share.
Great job on the pen and the photos.


----------



## Brooks803 (Apr 30, 2013)

Congrats John! Definitely worthy of the front page!


----------



## drgoretex (May 6, 2013)

Man, that is really just amazing.  You have really perfected the addition of cap bands, and it sets the pen off beautifully.

Ken


----------



## wortmanb (May 10, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------

